# Boss V comes apart!!!!



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

This is NOT my plow, thankfully! I happened to see it at my dealer's shop this morning. Somebody had a very bad day yesterday!!


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Nasty*



MSS Mow;1553902 said:


> This is NOT my plow, thankfully! I happened to see it at my dealer's shop this morning. Somebody had a very bad day yesterday!!


Thats a mess.... wouldn't wish that on anybody...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch that hurt.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

thats a hard hit


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Somebody hit something really hard. I'm glad it's not your plow Dean.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Ouch! Like others said, glad it wasn't you!


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

I thot my manhole cover hit was bad this past storm!! But that def is way worse!!!!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

That will buff right out.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

gotta love that trip blade design!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

OH :crying: MY  GOD  I have never seen anything like that before. I hope you asked what happened.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

bigbadbrad;1554040 said:


> gotta love that trip blade design!


No kidding, Now we know how they "trip" in scoop


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I bet it happened in v position.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't know what happened, as no one was around when I saw it. (They are closed today). It definitely had to be a hard hit, or multiple hard hits more like it. That's a result of repetitive abuse.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree I doubt thats a common break on them V plows.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

funny mine just did that too on my 9ft and my 8ft broke the lower frame


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess its common after all


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

2low;1554462 said:


> funny mine just did that too on my 9ft and my 8ft broke the lower frame


If I was you, I'd be running away from them Boss blades......... I don't care who you are, breaks like that ain't right.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1554562 said:


> If I was you, I'd be running away from them Boss blades......... I don't care who you are, breaks like that ain't right.


True that... Unless they are neglected like stated above


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow that is some massive destruction


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

That had to be a heck of a hit to the truck as well. That looks like it hurt an awful lot.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Look at the right wing spring bolt, wonder what he's using for fluid?


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

possibly tranny fluid


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1555116 said:


> Look at the right wing spring bolt, wonder what he's using for fluid?


Boss plow fluid. It's red.

We had this happen to one of our Vxts, boss covered everything under warranty. Usually happens over time and goes unnoticed intill this happens.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1555116 said:


> Look at the right wing spring bolt, wonder what he's using for fluid?


Thats plow blood.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Knockah22;1555128 said:


> Boss plow fluid. It's red.
> 
> Oh, nevermind then.:waving:


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

could be high speed vs. a stable fixture abuse . or the tower pin came loose or failed . 
its recommended we tack weld the tower & pivot pin nuts to the washers on these blades .
dont trust the cotter . Boss did revise these issues in bulletins .


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

been running boss v-plows for 15+ years and never seen anything like this happen to any of our plows. Like stated above..high speed + stable fixture. Or a pin or something failed while going down the road. No matter what happened...ouch!!!!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I saw one last year like that. I dealer related it was due to broken inside hinge that was never seen or someone never look at the plow. The damage seen was the end result after time.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Two competitors around here ran bosses for years and one has phased them out completely for Fisher and the other is about halfway there. Between broken welds and similar catastrophic failures they don't hold up. I would never own one after seeing how they come back.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

cda817;1556483 said:


> Two competitors around here ran bosses for years and one has phased them out completely for Fisher and the other is about halfway there. Between broken welds and similar catastrophic failures they don't hold up. I would never own one after seeing how they come back.


Interesting, around here it's the other way around.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Clearly the result of spontaneous dis-assembly........
I wonder how much seat foam is missing on the drivers side of that pickup.......


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BUFF;1556616 said:


> Clearly the result of spontaneous dis-assembly........
> I wonder how much seat foam is missing on the drivers side of that pickup.......


definitely an oral surgeon or dentist was involved . betcha when you turn defrosters on , you'll hear a set of chicklets clangling around the firewall .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Spool it up;1556628 said:


> definitely an oral surgeon or dentist was involved . betcha when you turn defrosters on , you'll hear a set of chicklets clangling around the firewall .


:laughing::laughing:I've heard that sound before but it was spent .22 brass in the heater fan box.......stupid automatics....


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BUFF;1556638 said:


> :laughing::laughing:I've heard that sound before but it was spent .22 brass in the heater fan box.......stupid automatics....


hehe, thats why i like revolvers , no shells , no jambs . :laughing:


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thats what happens when u buy boss plows....JUNK!!!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Any brand plow will break apart from operator abuse, and maybe even lack of maintenance.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Very true operator abuse is deff possible but boss plows are
Still junk..


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

dcamp824;1563089 said:


> Thats what happens when u buy boss plows....JUNK!!!


*i consider Boss to be one of the top 3 blades made . what type of junk are you running ?*


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I like Boss Western Fisher and Meyer setups. Im also curious what he runs.


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

Careless, wreck less, etc. Break out the duct tape and get back to work.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nobody cares to hear what plows are better than others. Every brand has its own issues. Leave it at that.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1563200 said:


> Nobody cares to hear what plows are better than others. Every brand has its own issues. Leave it at that.


I like the way you think.  We need more fellas like you around. Especially How people bash Truck makes like chevy ford and dodge. 

Edit: I put this quote in my signature cause its so true.


----------



## dcamp824 (Dec 21, 2009)

Fisher Fisher Fisher. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion.. i have done a large volume of commercial plowing for almost 15 years and have run both to me there's no comparison as i said thats my opinion.. i dont abuse equipment at all butt commercial plowing can get rough at times and boss plows just dont feel nowhere as solid. They dont scrape the ground clean with even the smallest amount of sno pak. And when it comes to the v plows how can u even compare the two. We have 4 xtreme vees and never had to fix anything but a $2 o-ring and the plows are on their 4th and 5th seasons. I have seen welds come apart it happens but i can search this whole site and not hear something like that coming apart on a fisher...just my opinion im not here claiming i know more than somebody else.. And Giovanni i guess you'll just use
NYTHING the only thing worst than a boss is a meyer and u even like those. Or do u even know what u like


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I dont mind any brand. As long as it gets the job done. Repairs are going to be done on any brand sooner or later. 

Im not rough on my equipment either so I never have any major repairs.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I think guys stick to a brand that has been good for them, least amount of repairs and headachs.

I have used Hiniker and now Boss.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

dcamp824;1563269 said:


> Fisher Fisher Fisher. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion.. i have done a large volume of commercial plowing for almost 15 years and have run both to me there's no comparison as i said thats my opinion.. i dont abuse equipment at all butt commercial plowing can get rough at times and boss plows just dont feel nowhere as solid. They dont scrape the ground clean with even the smallest amount of sno pak. And when it comes to the v plows how can u even compare the two. We have 4 xtreme vees and never had to fix anything but a $2 o-ring and the plows are on their 4th and 5th seasons. I have seen welds come apart it happens but i can search this whole site and not hear something like that coming apart on a fisher...just my opinion im not here claiming i know more than somebody else.. And Giovanni i guess you'll just use
> NYTHING the only thing worst than a boss is a meyer and u even like those. Or do u even know what u like


Can't argue with that!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

dcamp824;1563269 said:


> Fisher Fisher Fisher. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion.. i have done a large volume of commercial plowing for almost 15 years and have run both to me there's no comparison as i said thats my opinion.. i dont abuse equipment at all butt commercial plowing can get rough at times and boss plows just dont feel nowhere as solid. They dont scrape the ground clean with even the smallest amount of sno pak. And when it comes to the v plows how can u even compare the two. We have 4 xtreme vees and never had to fix anything but a $2 o-ring and the plows are on their 4th and 5th seasons. I have seen welds come apart it happens but i can search this whole site and not hear something like that coming apart on a fisher...just my opinion im not here claiming i know more than somebody else.. And Giovanni i guess you'll just use
> NYTHING the only thing worst than a boss is a meyer and u even like those. Or do u even know what u like


I own western but do have one Boss Vplow It came with my new truck when I bought it in 99
Between the two brands I have done more repairs to the boss then I ever did to one western
Fanny part is The Boss plow only gets used half as much so it has a easy life but still breaks alot
Its getting to the point the plow should stop breaking welds not many factory welds left
So now if a weld breaks it be my fault not Boss

Next funny part I going buy another Boss V plow but its a HD10'Vplow going mount it on my tractor only reason going do this the price is cheap but this Vplow built tougher looks like So I'll see what a 6020NH will do to it


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

dcamp824;1563269 said:


> Fisher Fisher Fisher. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion.. i have done a large volume of commercial plowing for almost 15 years and have run both to me there's no comparison as i said thats my opinion.. i dont abuse equipment at all butt commercial plowing can get rough at times and boss plows just dont feel nowhere as solid. They dont scrape the ground clean with even the smallest amount of sno pak. And when it comes to the v plows how can u even compare the two. We have 4 xtreme vees and never had to fix anything but a $2 o-ring and the plows are on their 4th and 5th seasons. I have seen welds come apart it happens but i can search this whole site and not hear something like that coming apart on a fisher...just my opinion im not here claiming i know more than somebody else.. And Giovanni i guess you'll just use
> NYTHING the only thing worst than a boss is a meyer and u even like those. Or do u even know what u like


They all break. I had a Fisher 8.5 Mild steel V before the boss's I have now, ALWAYS had issues. It was either electrical or the mechanical parts. I have to say, I am 100% happy with my boss's. Also, another thing you HAVE to think about, is I am not going to own a fisher if I cant depend on my dealer to be there for me, no matter how much my boss breaks, me dealer is ALWAYS there. Has a lot to do with the brand I own. Period.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

One post with two pics, half a dozen replies of condolences, two and a half pages of arguing over which plow is better.


Yep. Typical forum responses.



:laughing:


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

dcamp824;1563150 said:


> Very true operator abuse is deff possible but boss plows are
> Still junk..





Spool it up;1563178 said:


> *i consider Boss to be one of the top 3 blades made . what type of junk are you running ?*


yeah boss certainly isn't junk.

in fact I personally won't buy anything but a boss. there is one other brand I'd consider but it isn't fisher. fisher is one of the LAST brands I'd consider. I'd probably just give up snow plowing if I had to use a fisher.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

dcamp824;1563269 said:


> Fisher Fisher Fisher. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion.. i have done a large volume of commercial plowing for almost 15 years and have run both to me there's no comparison as i said thats my opinion.. i dont abuse equipment at all butt commercial plowing can get rough at times and boss plows just dont feel nowhere as solid. They dont scrape the ground clean with even the smallest amount of sno pak. And when it comes to the v plows how can u even compare the two. We have 4 xtreme vees and never had to fix anything but a $2 o-ring and the plows are on their 4th and 5th seasons. I have seen welds come apart it happens but i can search this whole site and not hear something like that coming apart on a fisher...just my opinion im not here claiming i know more than somebody else.. And Giovanni i guess you'll just use
> NYTHING the only thing worst than a boss is a meyer and u even like those. Or do u even know what u like


We've plowed with Boss V's since 1998 and have had very few issues. You have no idea what the guy hit or how fast they were going so who cares. Put someone in your truck that doesn't know and doesn't care and we'll see how well the Fisher stands up.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

hatefulmechanic;1563571 said:


> One post with two pics, half a dozen replies of condolences, two and a half pages of arguing over which plow is better.
> 
> Yep. Typical forum responses.
> 
> :laughing:


LOL!!!! :laughing:
It's the old p*ssing contest!
You know what they say..... Opinions are like a**holes, everyone's got one and they all stink!!
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mid-Ohio Scaper;1563686 said:


> LOL!!!! :laughing:
> It's the old p*ssing contest!
> You know what they say..... Opinions are like a**holes, everyone's got one and they all stink!!
> :laughing::laughing:


Kind of like school yard banter......boys will by boys and never change.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I think it is worth mentioning, that a snow plow is basically a big thing you hang off the front of your truck and use for RAMMING STUFF. When you ram stuff with a truck, stuff breaks. PERIOD.

You are basically subjecting these things to REPETITIVE stresses. Hit that pivot bolt with a regular framing hammer enough times, and it will break. Ram it with a truck, and it will break faster.

So might as well forget the "which plow is better" fight, they ALL break.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

jasonv;1563749 said:


> So might as well forget the "which plow is better" fight, they ALL break.


Yep, and I'd rather have my plow break before the truck.

..........


----------



## A6A6 (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow, wonder if truck had any damage too


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

This may look bad but it is not that hard to fix. I have fixed this problem before. It was not mine but Rodger RamJet's , Drives like it is a D9. That was BOSS = 0 / Curb = 1 . Any how if the center hinge pin is not bent you can 
fix this for just some time and welding. Take the wings off, weld center and top back together, put wings back on. Back out plowing you go 2 hours later.


----------

